# [TIP] @GmailFS

## koma

Avere un Hard Disk virtuale sempre montato? e raggiungibile ovunque? semplice basta avere un account gmail e usare GmailFs

----------

## Rulez

loooooooool   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

----------

## koma

piccolo HOWTO in spagnolo

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

L'avevo già provato, e funziona! ma è LENTISSIMO! 17 secondi per creare un file vuoto..

----------

## koma

io + che altro non riesco a buildare le fuse-python:

```
#gcc -g3 -I/usr/include/python2.1 _fusemodule.c -Wl,-shared -o _fusemodule.so -Wimplicit -lfuse && python -c 'import _fuse'

python setup.py build_ext --inplace

running build_ext

building '_fusemodule' extension

gcc -pthread -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -fPIC -I/usr/include/python2.3 -c _fusemodule.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-2.3/_fusemodule.o

_fusemodule.c:312: warning: `struct fuse_statfs' declared inside parameter list

_fusemodule.c:312: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

_fusemodule.c: In function `statfs_func':

_fusemodule.c:333: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

_fusemodule.c:334: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

_fusemodule.c:335: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

_fusemodule.c:336: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

_fusemodule.c:337: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

_fusemodule.c:338: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

_fusemodule.c: In function `Fuse_main':

_fusemodule.c:441: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

_fusemodule.c:444: warning: passing arg 2 of `fuse_new' makes pointer from integer without a cast

_fusemodule.c: In function `init_fuse':

_fusemodule.c:484: error: `FUSE_DEBUG' undeclared (first use in this function)

_fusemodule.c:484: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

_fusemodule.c:484: error: for each function it appears in.)

error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1

make: *** [_fusemodule.so] Error 1

```

----------

## Dhaki

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Sembra interessante la cosa!!

 *Quote:*   

> L'avevo già provato, e funziona! ma è LENTISSIMO! 17 secondi per creare un file vuoto..

 

Ma tu hai una buona connessione?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E' da un po' che gira comunque 17 secondi mi sembrano un po' troppi

----------

## .:deadhead:.

non è un problema di connessione, è proprio LENTO! D'altronde se hai bisogno di accedere ai tuoi filez ovunque tu sia, un ftp o webDAV sono soluzioni preferibili, in quanto nate e pensato allo scopo.

Cmq un interessante hack.

----------

## federico

EEEEEEEEE? Che storia e' ???

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> Ma tu hai una buona connessione?

 

Adsl

----------

## federico

koma sei mai riuscito poi a buildare il fuse-python ? neanche io riesco dannazione e volevo provarlo, becco il tuo stesso errore...

----------

## oRDeX

ragà ma non so se effettivamente il gioco vale la candela...ci sono altri servizi che offrono hd online..penso che sbattere per avere 1 giga online a tempi di acesso altissimi sia inutile...a questo punto meglio condividere una fetta del proprio hd e lasciare il pc online

----------

## federico

Ne ho un po' di pc on line ma mi piacerebbe provare questo coso per vedere come funziona e se funziona.

Mio fratello ha sistemato il python-fuse che non compilava, ne' a me ne' a koma e magari neanche a qualcun'altro, ecco il pacchetto sistemato patchato e anche sistemato da mio fratello:

http://www.sideralis.net/blackman/python-fuse-1.3.1.tar.bz2

Fede

----------

## mouser

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> ragà ma non so se effettivamente il gioco vale la candela...ci sono altri servizi che offrono hd online..penso che sbattere per avere 1 giga online a tempi di acesso altissimi sia inutile...a questo punto meglio condividere una fetta del proprio hd e lasciare il pc online

 

Mah, io credo anche che, in any case, 1GB di mailbox sia inutile..... tanto vale provare!

E poi, chissà quanto vengono protette le cose messe su google..... se la struttura si avvicina anche lontanamente a quella di cui ho sentito parlare.... non c'è proprio verso di perdere un data  :Cool: 

Tutto questo IMHO

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

/edit: Comunque mi sembra che qui si fosse già accennato a qualcosa..... è da allora che dico "Ok.... voglio essere invitato ed aprirmi un account su gmail, così poi mi faccio uno scrippettino che mi fà uno stage4 e me lo uploada automaticamente su gmailfs, così dormo tranquillo!  :Cool:  ". Certo, se mi dite che quelli sono i tempi di creazione di un file..... ora che si uploada uno stage4, faccio a tempo ad utilizzare un kernel 99999.999999.99999-r9 ed avere un disco da mille-mila Terabyte  :Laughing: 

----------

## snake111

ciao, ho fatto tutto quello che dice il sito ufficiale, ho scaricato anche il file di fede e seguito quello i comandi scritti nel file "INSTALL", riesco a montare il FS, ma appenda do un ls o qualsiasi altro comando mi  spara fuori errori di questo tipo:

```
ERROR:gmailfs:Exception getting query:p=__a____fs____b__

ERROR:gmailfs:Exception getting query:p=__a____fs____b__

ERROR:gmailfs:Exception getting query:p=__a____fs____b__

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/home/snake/downl/gmail/gmailfs-0.3/gmailfs.py", line 677, in getdir

    for thread in folder:

TypeError: iteration over non-sequence

ERROR:gmailfs:got exception when getmessages

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/fuse.py", line 39, in __call__

    return apply(self.func, args, kw)

  File "/home/snake/downl/gmail/gmailfs-0.3/gmailfs.py", line 704, in getdir

    return map(lambda x: (x,0), lst)

TypeError: argument 2 to map() must support iteration

ls: .: Invalid argument

```

sapete dirmi dove sbaglio?

----------

## federico

Come fai a montarlo? Io non arrivo neanche a quello...

----------

## snake111

mi sa che ci conviene aspettare mouser, cmq ho seguito la guida dal sito ufficiale, e nel file gmailfs.py ho modificato inserendo user pass e FS.

----------

## paperp

@MMMMMouser...ih,ih,ih scherzo!

@mouser se vuoi psso invitarti io penso di avere un invito , mandami un MP.Ciao. :Laughing: 

----------

## wildancer

rinnovo la mia offerta a chiunque serva... ho 50 inviti pm con mail e vi invito  :Very Happy: 

edit: IMHO meglio impostare l'ftp con le libgmail...

----------

## gutter

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> rinnovo la mia offerta a chiunque serva... ho 50 inviti pm con mail e vi invito 
> 
> 

 

Utilizziamo il thread apposito per distribuire inviti.

----------

## wildancer

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *wildancer wrote:*   rinnovo la mia offerta a chiunque serva... ho 50 inviti pm con mail e vi invito 
> 
>  
> 
> Utilizziamo il thread apposito per distribuire inviti.

 

Beh credevo utile postare qui visto che le gmail sono un requisito di questo tip  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh credevo utile postare qui visto che le gmail sono un requisito di questo tip 

 

Invece no, dal momeno che la politica del forum è quella di avere un thread per ogni argomento la soluzione migliore è che posti la tua offerta di inviti in:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-220274.html

Se hai ancora qualche dubbio puoi mandarmi un PM.

----------

## cruentatio

Salve, non riesco a montare il file system gmailfs..

ho emerso

```

net-libs/libgmail-0.0.8

sys-fs/fuse-2.2

```

Poi ho scarico GmailFS e copiato i file in questo modo

```

cp gmailfs.py /usr/local/bin/gmailfs.py

cp mount.gmailfs /sbin/

```

L'unica cosa che non sono riuscito a compilare è stata python-fuse, perchè nel portage non c'è (la mia architettura è amd64), su questo post ho trovato un tar, ma non mi funziona.

Ho comunque provato a montare in questo modo:

```

mount -t gmailfs /usr/local/bin/gmailfs.py /mnt/gmail/ -o username=*******,password=*******,fsname=zOlRRa

```

ma ottengo questo:

```

bash-2.05b# fusermount: unknown option -n

Try `fusermount -h' for more information

```

Ma mica uso "-n"!!

Chi è riuscito, mi saprebeb aiutare!? Grazie!

----------

## Ilvalle

si può montare gmail come file system, come se fosse una partizione, u

un giga di spazio on line come back up nn è niente male se si può lavorare con

i comandi classici cp. mv ecc ecc

ora il problema è che nn so bene come si possa fare,

ho emerso 

libgmail e fuse

ora però sono fermo

qualcuno l'ha già fatto o sa come fare?

Paolo

----------

## koma

http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html

----------

## randomaze

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> si può montare gmail come file system, come se fosse una partizione
> 
> ...
> 
> 

 

Ho mergiato il topic con quest'altro.

Ricordo che fare una ricerca prima di postare non é reato anzi...

----------

## Ilvalle

ho seguito l'howto spagnolo,

ora se scrivo 

mount -t gmailfs /usr/local/bin/gmailfs.py /mnt/gmail

mi risponde: 

 fusermount: unknown option -n

Try `fusermount -h' for more information

non capisco .

Help

P

----------

## randomaze

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> Try `fusermount -h' for more information

 

Io partirei da li...

----------

## die-hard

a me da questo problema:

```
mount -t gmailfs /usr/local/bin/gmailfs.py /mnt/floppy/

gentoo fuse-python # gmailfs.py:Gmailfs:mountpoint: '/mnt/floppy/'

gmailfs.py:Gmailfs:unnamed mount options: ['rw']

gmailfs.py:Gmailfs:named mount options: {}

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/local/bin/gmailfs.py", line 1117, in ?

    server = Gmailfs()

  File "/usr/local/bin/gmailfs.py", line 603, in __init__

    self.ga.login()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/libgmail.py", line 265, in login

    raise GmailLoginFailure

libgmail.GmailLoginFailure

```

----------

## Gaap

ma è ancora possibile utilizzare questo trucchetto? avevo letto che era stato messo a posto da google me lo confermate?

----------

## BlackBelt

 *Quote:*   

> ma è ancora possibile utilizzare questo trucchetto? avevo letto che era stato messo a posto da google me lo confermate?

 

lo vorrei sapere pure io...

Dato che ci sono...

 *Quote:*   

> /sbin/mount.gmailfs /usr/bin/gmailfs.py ~/gmail/
> 
> 06/18/06 17:02:45 ERROR      Unable to find GMail account configuration
> 
> 06/18/06 17:02:45 WARNING    Using default file system (Dangerous!)
> ...

 

sapete da cosa possa dipendere? Ho seguito la guida del wiki

thanks

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

io volevo utilizzare questo trucchetto per mandare un'allegato di circa 50MB. 

In pratica avevo bisogno di qualcosa per mettere sulla mia casella di gmail l'allegato per poi spedirlo.

Lo so, è una follia, ma non è per me... (se fosse stato per me avrei usato il mio server ftp).

Ho provato ad aggiungere l'allegato nella maniera classica ma mi sa che qualcosa è andato storto e non ci sono riuscito.

Avete qualche consiglio da darmi?

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ciao, 
> 
> io volevo utilizzare questo trucchetto per mandare un'allegato di circa 50MB. 
> 
> In pratica avevo bisogno di qualcosa per mettere sulla mia casella di gmail l'allegato per poi spedirlo.
> ...

 

Se anche usassi questo metodo non potresti cmq inviare un allegato da 50 mb (e in ogni caso suppongo che nemmeno la casella che dovrebbe riceverlo lo rifiuterebbe).

L'unico modo è splittare l'allegato in più parti e inviarlo con più mail ...

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok! Grazie!!!

----------

